# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Dichiarazione Integrativa E Sanzione

## maury78

Una società ha effettuato una dichiarazione integrativa in data 11/04/2006 relativa alla dichiarazione dei redditi 2005 pro 2004. Non avendo provveduto a versare contestualmente la sanzione, corre il rischio che venga disconosciuta la dichiarazione integrativa? Alla fine si tratta sempre un ravvedimento che non si è perfezionato. Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Una società ha effettuato una dichiarazione integrativa in data 11/04/2006 relativa alla dichiarazione dei redditi 2005 pro 2004. Non avendo provveduto a versare contestualmente la sanzione, corre il rischio che venga disconosciuta la dichiarazione integrativa? Alla fine si tratta sempre un ravvedimento che non si è perfezionato. Cosa ne pensate?

  In che senso "disconosciuta la dichiarazione"? Se si parla di sanzione è un'integrativa a suo sfavore, che può presentare entro il 31/12 del 4° anno successivo a quello di presentazione della dichiarazione originaria. Solo che non vale il ravvedimento operoso: pagherà le sanzioni piene.
Claudio (... :Cool: ).

----------


## maury78

Allora, la dichiarazione non è a suo sfavore. Ha indicato i costi da paesi black list (in RF34 e RF54) quindi si annulla e non c'è maggiore imposta. Quindi è un'integrativa neutra ma fatta senza versamento della sanzione. L'integrativa rimane valida oppure si considera un ravvedimento operoso non andato a buon fine?

----------


## danilo sciuto

SE è una dichiarazione a favore del contribuente, non mi sembra ci siano problemi: l'unico vincolo è il denegato termine di un anno, anzichè di 4. 
ciao   

> Allora, la dichiarazione non è a suo sfavore. Ha indicato i costi da paesi black list (in RF34 e RF54) quindi si annulla e non c'è maggiore imposta. Quindi è un'integrativa neutra ma fatta senza versamento della sanzione. L'integrativa rimane valida oppure si considera un ravvedimento operoso non andato a buon fine?

----------


## maury78

Ok, su questo ci siamo. Il problema è un altro. Io mi pongo questo dubbio. E' vero che l'inserimento dei costi black list è neutrale e non incide sul calcolo della base imponibile però è anche vero che, facendo l'integrativa, mi salvo dalla nuova sanzione del 10% introdotta dalla Finanziaria 2006 per l'omessa indicazione dei costi black list. 
Quindi, non è che, in sede di integrativa bisogna pagare la sanzione ridotta da ravvedimento calcolata sulla sanzione che avrei pagato per l'omissione del costo black list? Se la risposta è si, allora in caso di integrativa effettuata senza versamento di sanzione, l'integrativa si considera omessa? Oppure è valida e l'ufficio mi irroga la sanzione?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, secondo me hai ragione. Si tratta di un quadro non compilato ....
In ogni caso, in caso di integrativa effettuata senza versamento di sanzione, l'integrativa non si considera omessa, ma il buon Fisco ha titolo per irrogare la sanzione. Se si tratta di integrativa di Unico 06, sei ancora in tempo per pagare la sanzione ridotta entro il 30/9. 
ciao   

> Ok, su questo ci siamo. Il problema è un altro. Io mi pongo questo dubbio. E' vero che l'inserimento dei costi black list è neutrale e non incide sul calcolo della base imponibile però è anche vero che, facendo l'integrativa, mi salvo dalla nuova sanzione del 10% introdotta dalla Finanziaria 2006 per l'omessa indicazione dei costi black list. 
> Quindi, non è che, in sede di integrativa bisogna pagare la sanzione ridotta da ravvedimento calcolata sulla sanzione che avrei pagato per l'omissione del costo black list? Se la risposta è si, allora in caso di integrativa effettuata senza versamento di sanzione, l'integrativa si considera omessa? Oppure è valida e l'ufficio mi irroga la sanzione?

----------


## maury78

Quindi, se ho ben capito, se presento un'integrativa in tempo, anche se da questa risulta un maggior debito e contestualmente NON verso la sanzione, l'integrativa resta valida ma il fisco mi può comunque chiedere la sanzione?  
nel caso in esame, quindi, dovrei pagare 1/5 del 10% dei costi black list?

----------

